# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditlindjen Sorkadh-Kelcyre

## prishtina75

Mike e nderuar uroj te pakten 100 ditlindje ti festosh, le te jene te gjitha te bukura, te mbushura  perplot gezime , harmoni,suksese dhe shendet, URIME.

----------


## Arvima

Gezuar ditelindjen Sorkadhe e dashur  :buzeqeshje:  Te uroj vite plot lumturi , gezime , dashuri , suksese , harmoni e cdo te mire ne jete!

----------


## inez

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura i befsh Sorkadhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Cfare i ndodhi temes qe hapa une?  :Gjumash:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Prishtinali , faleminderit miku im. Ndjehet mire njeriu kur i fillojne t'i serviren urimet me dashamiresi !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Arvi, Inez faleminderit . Plaku mos u grric me se se s'ka leverdi ..aq me teper sot

----------


## Archon

Gezuar,u befsh 100 vjec.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Arvi, Inez faleminderit . Plaku mos u grric me se se s'ka leverdi ..aq me teper sot


????????  :Gjumash:

----------


## hot_prinz

Urime ditelindja dhe shume vite te lumtura Sorkadhe.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

faleminderit Korca 123 dhe Hot . Gezime te keni

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar ditelindjen, 100 vjece!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Gezuar moj sorkadhe dhe kalofsh sa me mire!!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Faleminderit Loneeagle dhe Albanez!

----------


## stela81

Edhe 100 vite te bukura Sorkadhe...

----------


## cool_shqype

Edhe 100 me shendet e lumturi........po 3lechia ku eshte ....e paskan kullufit....

----------


## broken_smile

edhe 100 Sorkadhe e bukur!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Gezuar Ditelindjen,si dhe te Uroj cdo te mire ne jete...

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Drenush Këlcyre  :buzeqeshje: , nga mot gëzuar dhe mbarësi gjithmonë.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

faleminderit Stela, Cool, Broken, Usa dhe Station. Gezime dhe shendet ju uroj !

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Gezuar ,me fat dhe lumturi ne jete,harmoni dhe ngrohtesi ne familjen e juaj.

----------

